# Jungle Boy it is... for Deutschland



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Pizzonia to fill in for Ralf
Friday July 16 2004
Planet F1

Antonio Pizzonia will replace Ralf Schumacher at next weekend's German GP after Marc Gene, Mark Webber and Nick Heidfeld were all ruled out of the running.

Although Gene was the Williams test driver called up to replace Ralf, who is sidelined due to a spinal fracture he suffered at Indianapolis, in both the French and British races the Spaniard failed to impress. Gene claimed tenth place in France and twelfth at Silverstone.

"Marc had two good cracks at it," a team insider told The Independent, "but was only able to return average performances. Now it's Antonio's turn."

Williams had looked outside the team, though, for a replacement for Ralf in the German GP. The team targeted both Mark Webber and Nick Heidfeld.

However, Jaguar refused to release Webber from his contract while negotiations to have Heidfeld released from his Jordan deal failed.

According to the Williams insider Heidfeld won't be driving for the BMW-powered team quite simply because his current team boss Eddie Jordan "was foolish in his financial demands to release Nick Heidfeld for Hockenheim."


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Hope it's a good race for once.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Gene did have pretty bad results in the last two races when compared to Montoya. At least they're looking for someone else, although Pizzonia would seem to be a long shot.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

To quote Ross Brawn, "It's not like they were going to win anyway."


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Have you guys seen what Pizzonia did in the last two days a Jerez? Pretty impressive.

Thursday

Pos Driver Team-Engine Tyres Time Laps
1. Pizzonia Williams-BMW (M) 1:17.462 84
2. Button BAR-Honda (M) 1:17.477 27
3. M.Schumacher Ferrari (B) 1:17.904 69
4. Zonta Toyota (M) 1:18.212 78
5. Alonso Renault (M) 1:18.289 125
6. Sato BAR-Honda (M) 1:18.394 65
7. Montagny Renault (M) 1:18.431 105
8. Gene Williams-BMW (M) 1:18.535 89
9. de la Rosa McLaren-Mercedes (M) 1:18.545 107
10. Webber Jaguar-Cosworth (M) 1:18.568 98
11. Panis Toyota (M) 1:18.679 81
12. Klien Jaguar-Cosworth (M) 1:18.695 92
13. Wurz McLaren-Mercedes (M) 1:18.965 86

Friday

Pos Driver Team-Engine Tyres Time Laps
1. Pizzonia Williams-BMW (M) 1:17.400 58
2. M.Schumacher Ferrari (B) 1:17.415 107
3. Sato BAR-Honda (M) 1:17.546 76
4. Davidson BAR-Honda (M) 1:17.676 93
5. Gene Williams-BMW (M) 1:17.806 73
6. Zonta Toyota (M) 1:17.856 98
7. Webber Jaguar-Cosworth (M) 1:17.949 83
8. Kovalainen Renault (M) 1:18.304 96
9. Wurz McLaren-Mercedes (M) 1:18.376 97
10. Klien Jaguar-Cosworth (M) 1:18.469 93
11. de la Rosa McLaren-Mercedes (M) 1:18.529 83
12. Montagny Renault (M) 1:19.134 104


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> Pizzonia has ALWAYS had great TESTING pace. Never had good race pace.
> 
> We shall see at Germany.


Germany will be the breakpoint in Pizzonia's career. His successful testing career has always been with Williams. The lack of success he's had in his F1 race career has been with Jaguar. Big difference. He hasn't raced in about a year and that may work against him. It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> To quote Ross Brawn, "It's not like they were going to win anyway."


Always a kind word from the men in red. :thumbdwn:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

berford said:


> Always a kind word from the men in red. :thumbdwn:


Have you noticed that he likes to kick dirt on Williams? I wonder if there's some sort of resentment there? Did Patrick kick him out?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Have you noticed that he likes to kick dirt on Williams? I wonder if there's some sort of resentment there? Did Patrick kick him out?


No matter how badly Williams is doing, I think he always views the good guys as a threat to Ferrari's position. You'd think he could relax that attitude about now, though. Oh, well, once a whiner, always a whiner, I suppose.


----------

